# digital version of code ?



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

would be really handy. any one know if they have this. i am using npc for canada(paper back). just input thanks


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have the UPC in digital from 1946 through 2006 but I am not sure what other codes do.

Mark


----------

